# [OT]L'Europa dice NO ai brevetti SW (era: Prossima mossa...)

## akiross

Ecco un sito interessante, che fa una proposta interessante: il prossimo passo da fare nell'ue.

Credo che qui tutti voteranno per i brevetti (per andare **contro** ai brevetti spero  :Laughing: ) ma comunque sono tutte tematiche valide.

http://www.cittadinieuropei.it

Ringrazio gutter che mi ha promesso di metterlo stiky :*

evviva il moderatore onesto!  :Very Happy:  (anche gli altri lo sono, ma questo e' un riferimento ad una cosa che mi ha detto su ICQ)

Ciauz!

EDIT: Ah bhe, come cittadino europeo ringrazio tutti i votanti  :Very Happy: 

Piu' che altro speriamo che questo voto sia utile a differenza di tanti altri

EDIT by randomaze: modificato il titolo del topic visto lo sviluppo della situazione

----------

## gutter

Votato  :Wink: 

----------

## Dece

Fatto

Ma se avessi potuto avrei votato per tutto...  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Votato... speriamo che però non facciano solo "la mossa" ....  :Wink: 

----------

## carbonchio

Votato....speriamo bene

----------

## lan

fatto speriamo

----------

## Cazzantonio

idem

----------

## earcar

Mi accodo alla speranza e voto anch'io

----------

## n3m0

done.

----------

## neryo

fattooo

----------

## SonOfTheStage

votato.  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Fatto!!!!

Sperèm!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

fatto

----------

## traggart

fatto, e spammo in giro

----------

## RexRocker

Aggiungo qui questo estratto da una ML della mia università. credo possa interessare tutti

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SOFTWARE PATENT: questo leggetelo se pensate che un brevetto sul cestino del 
> 
> desktop,potrebbe mandare a puttane l'open source, creare disoccupazione, 
> ...

 

----------

## lavish

Votato  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Ho comabattuto contro la tentazione : Costo eccessivo della flat ADSL in Italia rispetto agli altri Stati dell'UE

Votato...

----------

## dungeon01

votato  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=52786

Il 17 sembra che verrà indetta una giornata di mobilitazione nazionale contro i brevetti software..

----------

## Gyrus

votato

----------

## Peach

ho messo a disposizione di chiunque possa stamparlo il volantino rilasciato dalla FSFE al Linux world expo recentemente trascorso, a riguardo di questa questione

lo potete scaricare o linkare da qua:

Volantino

diffondete gente, diffondete.

----------

## Peach

aggiungo il link alla seguente notizia apparsa oggi su P.I.

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=53142&r=PI

----------

## Peach

Continuano gli accorati appelli...

tra i più interessanti vorrei farvi notare questo:

http://www.wup.it/article.php?sid=7469

da parte della Confederazione Nazionale dell'Artigianato e della Piccola e Media Impresa

----------

## Flonaldo

Votato ovviamente, mah...mi sto cominciando a stancare di votare dato che grandi risultati nn ne vedo!

----------

## randomaze

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Votato ovviamente, mah...mi sto cominciando a stancare di votare dato che grandi risultati nn ne vedo!

 

IMHO la questione brevetti potrebbe venire momentaneamente accantonata visto che al momento hanno problemi un poco più gravi (Francia ed Olanda in primis).

Qualcuno che sa il legalese meglio di me é in grado di dire se il ritorno al trattato di Nizza cambierebbe qualcosa in merito alla valenza di un'eventuale direttiva europea sui brevetti?

----------

## Truzzone

Brevetti, accelerare verso l'abisso  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Truzzone

Brevetti? Un'Europa a rischio  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Il punto della situazione e l'immediato futuro su cwi.it

----------

## Truzzone

Partito il countdown sui brevetti  :Exclamation: 

----------

## knefas

Sciopero.

Secondo voi {c'e' qualche possibilita'}/{e' giusto} che gentoo.org esponga almeno il banner?

----------

## Anthony55789

Intanto per dimostrare la mia solidarietà sulla questione ho modificato la mia firma e reindirizzato la mia homepage sulla questione esposta nel sito webstrike spero anche gl'altri del forum che hanno siti con una certa affluenza possano esporre questo redirect o almeno il banner per sensibilizzare le persone su questo fatto. :Very Happy: 

----------

## Llewlyn

voted.

Ll.

----------

## Truzzone

 *HexDEF6 ha scritto in un altro forum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vinto: respinta con 648 a favore, 18 contro,astenuti 14.
> 
> aggiungo una mail passata in lista:
> ...

 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate l'OT ma non resistevo, avevo le lacrime agli occhi quando ho letto che la direttiva per i brevetti software è stata bocciata  :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

Truzzone, grazie per l'ottima notizia.  :Very Happy: 

Da Punto Informatico:

 *Quote:*   

> La direttiva, va infine detto, è definitivamente affossata. Già ieri la Commissione UE aveva confermato che in caso di bocciatura non sarebbe stato presentato un nuovo testo sulla questione.

 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusate l'OT ma non resistevo, avevo le lacrime agli occhi quando ho letto che la direttiva per i brevetti software è stata bocciata 

 

Truzzone ti ha battuto sul tempo.

Faccio il Merge dei post  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

GODO.  :Laughing: 

----------

## earcar

Evvaaaiii!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Anche il nostro piccolo contributo è servito a qualcosa  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Anche il nostro piccolo contributo è servito a qualcosa 

 

Eh si. Ho tolto lo sticky a questo povero thread che é finalmente libero di nuotare nel forum non più incatenato in cima al forum.  :Cool: 

EDIT: Confesso che lo ho liberato anche perché così é più facile che venga letto...

----------

## Onip

bella lì

----------

## flocchini

questo e' un miracolo

/me che ritrova miracolosamente fede in qualcosa di attinente alla politica  :Shocked: 

----------

## xlyz

guardate che è stata affossata perchè rischiava di essere approvato l'emendamento proposto da Rocard, che avrebbe effettivamente impedito i brevetti software

così si andrà avanti come prima, con alcuni stati (e molti uffici brevetti) che accettano comunque i brevetti software, in assenza di una normativa europea al riguardo

----------

## CarloJekko

Siamo ancora un popolo abbastanza "civile"  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

aleeeeeeeeeeee ohoooooooooooooooooooooo

http://mail.fsfeurope.org/pipermail/press-release/2005q3/000109.html

un link in più  :Smile: 

festa grande oggi eh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

Grande!!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Siii  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  E ANDIAMO  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Porca miseria, avevo quasi perso le speranze...

fortuna che ogni tanto qualcuna giusta la combinano!!!

 :Razz: 

----------

## FiNeX

Molto bene...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RexRocker

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh che sollievo..... vedevo sempre più preoccupante la mia carriera di sviluppatore ma ora questo diciamo che da un po' di luce nel buio  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## r_howie

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> così si andrà avanti come prima, con alcuni stati (e molti uffici brevetti) che accettano comunque i brevetti software, in assenza di una normativa europea al riguardo

 

Ciao, mi sapresti dire quali sono questi stati? Grazie.

----------

## Dece

Dopo aver preso un 30 ed essere al settimo cielo ho letto questa notizia: ho rischiato un infarto, sono felicissimo e commosso  :Smile: 

----------

## spugna

Fatto...

----------

## mambro

Bene bene... ieri ormai ero preparato al peggio, e invece..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

wow non ci speravo piu'.... :Cool: 

----------

## Cerberos86

bene bene... avanti così !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Peccato, avevo già qualche brevetto pronto da proporre...

Ed ora come mi guadagnerò da vivere?

Dovrò davvero proporre idee innovative e fare buoni programmi?

Dovrò davvero competere con quella marmaglia di ciccioni brufolosi che usano e producono software migliore del mio e che perdipiù non si paga?

Cheppalle...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Dovrò davvero competere con quella marmaglia di ciccioni brufolosi che usano e producono software migliore del mio e che perdipiù non si paga?
> 
> [...]

 

maledetti nerd, rovineranno di certo l'economia mondiale....

----------

## Tiro

non posso ancora crederci...!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## codadilupo

Suppongo sia successo solo perché avevano paura che passasse anche un solo emendamento a inficiare il loro sporchissimo gioco, ma intanto: godogodogodogodogodogodogodogodogodogodo a pensare a quanto si stan rodendo il fegato  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

è un'imprtante vittoria sul fronte della libertà.

temo però che il Nemico troverà il modo di contrattaccare con la bassezza che lo contraddistingue

----------

## cloc3

Penso che questa sia davvero una notizia straordinaria, perché dimostra l'impatto travolgente del software libero nell'economia globale.

A questo punto, sarebbe forse il caso di battere il ferro fin che è caldo e affondare i colpi.

Con idee come quella lanciata da assente nel thred sulle proposte legislative, con ottimo tempismo.

Chissà, forse si potrebbe quasi ripristinare il vecchio il titolo "Prossima mossa"  :Laughing: 

----------

## Danilo

NOOOOO volevo brevettare la:

```
int main (int, char**)

{

}

```

Scherzi a parte la cosa piu' importante e' il numero dei voti 264 - 14 (18 astenuti).

Ora sara' piu' difficile (leggi piu' compromettente) riprovarci.

----------

## furlan

Io vo batto tutti, volevo brevettare il doppio click.  :Cool: 

----------

## wildancer

 *Quote:*   

> La Commissione UE rispetta la bocciatura della direttiva e non presenter una nuova proposta in merito. Lo ha detto Oliver Drewes, portavoce del commissario al Mercato interno, Charlie McCrewy. un esempio di democrazia a livello europeo, ha detto il portavoce.

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *furlan wrote:*   

> Io vo batto tutti, volevo brevettare il doppio click. 

 

Puoi anche ridere ma mi pare che sia già stato brevetato  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

Mi aggiungo ora al thread, a giochi fatti  :Wink: 

Molto positivo anche se concordo con coda, ad ogni modo l'esito della votazione è stato inequivocabile e questo rafforza di molto la decisione presa dall'euro parlamento

----------

## furlan

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *furlan wrote:*   Io vo batto tutti, volevo brevettare il doppio click.  
> 
> Puoi anche ridere ma mi pare che sia già stato brevetato 

 

Ma non è possibile... e chi è che paga?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

cosa farò ora.... non potrò più tutelarmi dall'uso indiscriminato del mio brevetto, la combinazione di tasti  CTRL+ALT+CANC....

----------

## lavish

 *furlan wrote:*   

> Ma non è possibile... e chi è che paga?

 

Siamo nel 2005, tutto è possibile  :Wink: 

http://www.programmazione.it/front/index.php?entity=earticle&idArticle=20391

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> guardate che è stata affossata perchè rischiava di essere approvato l'emendamento proposto da Rocard, che avrebbe effettivamente impedito i brevetti software

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Suppongo sia successo solo perché avevano paura che passasse anche un solo emendamento a inficiare il loro sporchissimo gioco

 

A leggere in giro pare che le motivazioni reali alla base dell'ampia convergenza debbano essere ricercate nel fatto che nssuno dei due schieramenti abbia voluto rischiare il risultato pittosto che nel fatto (denunciato da più parti) che sia stato un voto di rabbia nei confronti della prepotenza mostrata dal Consiglio sulla vicenda.

A questo punto va detto che prima o poi un nuovo tentativo di armonizzazione dei brevetti in Europa verrà fatto. Resta da vedere chi lo farà, con quali scopi e con quali modalità verra presentato.

----------

## fabius

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A leggere in giro pare che le motivazioni reali alla base dell'ampia convergenza debbano essere ricercate nel fatto che nssuno dei due schieramenti abbia voluto rischiare il risultato pittosto che nel fatto (denunciato da più parti) che sia stato un voto di rabbia nei confronti della prepotenza mostrata dal Consiglio sulla vicenda.
> 
> A questo punto va detto che prima o poi un nuovo tentativo di armonizzazione dei brevetti in Europa verrà fatto. Resta da vedere chi lo farà, con quali scopi e con quali modalità verra presentato.

 

Quoto in pieno, non bisogna dormire sugli allori  :Smile: 

----------

## 5p4wN

evvai.....qualche volta allora vince anche il buonsenso!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Un'ottima notizia in un giorno triste (attentati di Londra)

Mi ha ridato fiducia nella democrazia partecipativa e nell'Europa!

----------

## otaku

 *Quote:*   

>  Il ministro per lInnovazione e le Tecnologie, Lucio Stanca, ha espresso rammarico per la bocciatura della Direttiva sulla brevettabilità del software da parte del Parlamento europeo, in quanto lEuropa aveva ed ha bisogno di un quadro certo di norme su questo fronte. Al tempo stesso il ministro ha però rilevato che è meglio nessuna direttiva piuttosto di una insoddisfacente.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Il nostro Governo ha dato tutto il suo contributo per ottenere una buona norma. Liter del provvedimento è stato molto travagliato e spesso caratterizzato da contrapposizioni ideologiche, anziché dalla volontà di risolvere il problema. Questa è la causa principale della bocciatura della direttiva che stava per essere messa in votazione. La vastissima maggioranza con cui si è manifestata questa decisione del Parlamento europeo va rispettata ed interpretata come una volontà di avviare il nuovo percorso in termini sperabilmente rapidi, ha concluso il ministro per lInnovazione e le Tecnologie.

 

Capito in mano a chi siamo?

È la prima volta che sono contento di essere europeo

----------

## Kernel78

 *furlan wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *furlan wrote:*   Io vo batto tutti, volevo brevettare il doppio click.  
> 
> Puoi anche ridere ma mi pare che sia già stato brevetato  
> 
> Ma non è possibile... e chi è che paga?

 

Nessuno, quasi certamente è un brevetto nullo, richiesto in un momento successivo rispetto alla reale utilizzazione dell'idea.

Il problema è che se una grossa multinazionale con questo brevetto chiede alla piccola impresa di smettere perchè infrange un suo brevetto si può anche richiedere l'annullamento del brevetto ma intanto la piccola impresa ha chiuso per fallimento a causa di tutte le spese processuali.

Non importa molto che sia valido o meno, il brevetto è cmq un'arma  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

Bene, finalmente una bella notizia.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

L'Europa dice no al brevetto dei software

mercoledì 06 luglio ore 17:20

Il Parlamento Europeo ha espresso parere negativo alla proposta di Legge che intendeva istituire il copyright sui software. Gioisce il mondo dell'open source che altrimenti sarebbe stato a rischio di estinzione. Hanno votato no 648 Europarlamentari, 14 i favorevoli e 18 gli astenuti. La Legge era stata fortemente voluta dalle softerhouse. La Commissione europea ha fatto sapere che tale disegno di Legge non sarà più riproposto (fonte: Repubblica.it).

Meno male che qualcuno è ancora intelligente ....  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320735.html

Perfavore... soprattutto quando si postano argomenti così caldi, facciamo una ricerca prima (o apriamo gli occhi semplicemente...)

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320735.html

 

Ho aggiunto il thread di [PHT]Giangi con questo

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Scusatemi.

----------

## assente

Giusto per sapere chi ringraziare e chi no..

da: http://www2.europarl.eu.int/omk/sipade2?L=EN&OBJID=97868&MODE=SIP&NAV=X&LSTDOC=N&LEVEL=1

da NON RINGRAZIARE: Bonino, Pannella, Sbarbati, Toia

 *Quote:*   

> A favore
> 
> ALDE: Alvaro, Andrejevs, Andria, Attwooll, Beaupuy, Bourlanges, Bowles, Cavada, Chatzimarkakis, Chiesa, Cocilovo, Cornillet, Costa, Davies, Degutis, Deprez, Di Pietro, Drčar Murko, Ek, Fourtou, Gentvilas, Geremek, Gibault, Griesbeck, Guardans Cambó, Hall, Harkin, Hennis-Plasschaert, in 't Veld, Jäätteenmäki, Juknevičienė, Kacin, Karim, Krahmer, Kułakowski, Lambsdorff, Laperrouze, Lehideux, Letta, Lynne, Maaten, Malmström, Manders, Matsakis, Morillon, Mulder, Neyts-Uyttebroeck, Onyszkiewicz, Ortuondo Larrea, Oviir, Pistelli, Polfer, Prodi, Resetarits, Ries, Savi, Schuth, Staniszewska, Starkevičiūtė, Szent-Iványi, Väyrynen, Virrankoski, Wallis, Watson
> 
> GUE/NGL: Adamou, Agnoletto, Brie, Catania, de Brún, Figueiredo, Flasarová, Guerreiro, Guidoni, Henin, Kaufmann, Kohlíček, Liotard, McDonald, Markov, Ma¨tálka, Meijer, Meyer Pleite, Musacchio, Papadimoulis, Pflüger, Portas, Ransdorf, Remek, Rizzo, Seppänen, Sjöstedt, Stro¸, Svensson, Toussas, Triantaphyllides, Uca, Wagenknecht, Wurtz, Zimmer
> ...

 

----------

